# Chub Outcast



## hechtler1 (13. März 2008)

Hi 

will mir die Chub Outcast kaufen , jetzt will ich euch mal fragen was ihr von der Rute haltet oder ob ihr mir eine andere Empfehlen könnt die aber auch so in der Preisklasse liegt ??

MfG Kevin


----------



## tarpoon (13. März 2008)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

die suchfunktion hilft dir weiter....


----------



## mansta85 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

hi! Also ich habe mir gerade selber 2 stück chub outkast 12" 3.0lbs gekauft. Kann dir noch nichts über die Rute sagen, da ich noch nicht am Wasser war. Jedoch hat mich die lebenslange Garantie und diverse Berichte und Test und nicht zuletzt das Gefühl das ich hatte, als ich sie in der hielt von ihr überzeugt. 
Jedoch habe ich gestern auch zum ersten mal die Sänger Anaconda Powercarp gesehen (bei nordfishing77.at um ca 100€ zu bekommen)
Die Rute ist total geil!(Sieht im internet auf den Fotos nicht so aus) 5+1 Beringung wie Chub, geiler schwarzer Blank und der Blank ist noch ein wenig dünner als bei der outkast (zumindest beim griff) - Und der Edelstahl rollenhalter ist echt ein highlight! ABER... wenn du ne Rute suchst, von der du mit sicherheit länger etwas davon hast nimm die Chub! - ist sicher eine der Besten in dieser Preisklasse (sie ist optisch ja auch sehr schön. Schlank etc.) - Aber die Powercarp macht optisch noch ein bisschen mehr her.

Beides sicher keine schlechten Ruten! - Schau dir beide an - die Sänger ist eher bissl steifer als die Chub.

ansonsten kann ich dir am montag mehr von der outkast sagen. bis dorthin petri heil


----------



## timek (15. März 2008)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

Ein Freund von mir fischt seit letzdem Herbst die Outkast, war
auch schon mit ihm am Wasser und auch ich muss sagen, dass es eine echt Klasse Rute ist.
Sowohl vom aussehen als auch von der Aktion die Rute ist ihr Geld wert, dazu noch die lebenslängliche Garantie.#


Ist echt nur weiter zu empfehlen...!!!


Petri heil


----------



## carphunter-sobota (8. April 2008)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

JAP da kann ich dir nur zustimmen echt klasse ruten, für den Preis und sogar lebenslange garantie 

Aber ich habe mal ne Frage und zwar bin ich auf eine Seite gestossen die geschrieben hat: 
Das die Chub Outkast von Greys gebaut werden, stimmt das?

hier der link::::
http://www.angelcenter-schroll.de/ruten/3194279a600ba8685/0433879a65090704b.php


----------



## Xarrox (8. April 2008)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

Will mir die auch Kaufen hab ma nen Test Video gesehen haben schon nen Krasses Rückrat #6 Aber muss noch nen Bissel Sparen ^^


----------



## spinner14 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

In dem Viedeo hat die Rute aber auch 12 Ringe.Für den Preis kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen mit der Rute.


----------



## luecke3.0 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

Nein, in dem Video sind das Markierungen zur späteren Videoauswertung und Kräfteberechnung usw., keine Ringe!!!

Ich fische die Chub selbst und bin begeistert, klar es gibt bessere Ruten, aber nicht in der Preisklasse!!! In dem Preissegment die besten Ruten auf dem Markt und echte Allroundtalente!
Und ja, die kommen von Greys, Chub gehört zu Greys!
Um diese Ruten wird nicht ohne Grund so ein Trara gemacht. 

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Carp-lover (10. April 2008)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

Ich brauch nich viel zu den Ruten sagen mein Vater und ich Fischen jeder 3 die sind einfach nur BOMBE voll kommen zu frieden mit ausserdem gibbet eine lebenslange garantie


----------



## carpmanni (11. April 2008)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

es ist eine super rute für das geld 

man wird nicht viel mit falsch machen 

ich selber habe mal die exori vanquish carp gefischt diese lag damals bei 179 eu das stück und im jahr 2007 wurde der preis von exori angehoben auf 269 eu so und habe ich dieselbe rute bei herrieden für 89eu das stück gesehen (neu) wenn du eine noch leichtere,dünnere und einfach hammer rute haben willst über lege es dir mit der chub und nimm vllt. die exori sie ist aufgebaut wie die greys x-flite (exori hatte ja mal greys im vertrieb deshalb) 

kann dir beide ruten an herzlegen wobei ich eher zur exori tendieren würde


malte


----------



## Neckarcarp (11. April 2008)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

Ich fische die 3 lbs Rute von Exori und die ist ein Traum!!!!


----------



## kleinermann84 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

Hallöchin hab mir auch die Chub zugelegt und in diesen GArantie schein steht  ---->>> Vom 01.januar 2008 Bietet die HArdy & Greys Ltd die neue Woldwilde Extened warranty  an im Anschluss an die Gesetzliche Gewährleistungfriest (24 monate)wird bei Reklamation eine Pauschale von 35euro per Defektes Teil für Abwicklung und Transport erhoben.zusätzlich wird eine Gebühr von 10% der Aktuellen oder Letzten Unverbindlichen Preisempfehlung!!    Aso Chub wird auch noch im text erwähnt   und das nur für erstbesitz gild!!!   Find ich irgenwie ********


----------



## harti911 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Chub Outcast*



kleinermann84 schrieb:


> Aso Chub wird auch noch im text erwähnt und das nur für erstbesitz gild!!! Find ich irgenwie ********


 
Richtig, das vergessen einige ganz gerne. Die Garantie gilt nur für den Erstkäufer! Und falls ein Defekt auftritt fallen trotzdem in einem bestimmten Umfang kosten an.

Ist übrigens bei den Nash Pursuit genauso...


----------



## Carp-lover (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

Meine ist gestern beim auswerfen gebrochen :c naja vllt material fehler die anderen beiden halten nämlich gut.


----------



## luecke3.0 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Chub Outcast*



> Meine ist gestern beim auswerfen gebrochen :c naja vllt material fehler die anderen beiden halten nämlich gut.



Wie haste das denn geschafft!!?? Also das führe ich auch auf nen Materialfehler oder falsche Handhabung zurück!

Soviel wie der Outkast habe ich bisher keiner Rute zugemutet -> Die machen wirklich ne Menge mit!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## crossfire (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Chub Outcast*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Wie haste das denn geschafft!!?? Also das führe ich auch auf nen Materialfehler oder falsche Handhabung zurück!
> 
> Soviel wie der Outkast habe ich bisher keiner Rute zugemutet -> Die machen wirklich ne Menge mit!
> 
> ...



Das Wundert mich aber auch ich werfe mit meinen beiden Outcast 2,75lbs 110g Bleie + PVA Beutel und die Rute könnte noch mehr....


----------



## hechtler1 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

WOW 
respekt dass du es geschafft hast diese rute zu zerbrechen , aber mal spass bei seite geh einfach zu deinem händler wo du die gekauft hast und lass sie einschicken oder wenn du glück hast bekommst du sofort eine neue chub outkast 

MfG Kevin


----------



## crossfire (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

Hab von ein User gelesen die sich darüber aufregen das fast nur die Chub Outcast empfohlen wird.
Tja das leigt daran das sie gut ist viele Angler sie haben deshalb auch mehr vertrauen.

Und was die Outcast bei Karpfenanglern ist das ist die Berkley Sekeletor bei den Barsch,Zander-Anglern.


----------



## allroundangler1. (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

hallo zusammen.
Ich und mein Kumpel fische seit ca. einem halben jahr die Chub Outkast in 12 ft. 3,5 lbs und 13 ft. 3,5 lbs. Ich finde die Rute nicht schlecht, jedoch ist mir eine meiner Ruten beim Drill!!! gebrochen und vom Freund beim auswerfen. Ich führe beides auf ein Materialfehler zurück.
Mein Freund allerdings kauft sich jetzt andere Ruten, da er sie nicht so gut findet.
Ich werde sie weiter fischen.
mfg Moritz


----------



## schäfti (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

wie alround es schon sagte ist seine rute beim drill gebrochen und die enes anderen kumpels von mir beim auswerfen mein kumpel ist von der rute so enttäuscht dass er sie wieder weg tut und sich neue holt klar macht die garantie das weg aber für den preis sollte sie da keine mängel haben auch wenn sie etz nicht die magateure rute ist
ich war mit beiden draußen und fande sie nicht schlecht jedoch ist mir aufgefallen dass sie eventuell doch ein bisschen dünn sind meine YAD's sind schon dünn aber die sind ja ncoh dünner ...
es ist eine gute rute und bei dem preis auch fast nicht zu schlagen aber man muss echt vorsichtig sein des warn in 2 wochen 2 ruten die die beiden gechrottet ham ...


----------



## derNershofer (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

Ja meine Chub Zeit ist jetzt vorbei.
Ich habe kein Vertrauen mehr wenn die dinger eifach bei wenig druck wie Äste weg brechen. Ich lass mir jetzt neue schicken mit der Garantie und dann kommen sie unter den Hammer. (Also hab 2 13ft 3,5lbs zuverkaufen)
Ich habe mir heute schon meine neun Ruten ausgeguckt hochweritger Greys ist zwa von der selben firma aber ich hoffe sie halten mehr. 
Also aufpassen oben wurde auch schon vom bruch beim werfen geschrieben nicht unmöglich so wie ich und viel immer gedacht haben bei normaler handhabung.


----------



## Knigge007 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

@allrounder wieviel Gramm hat er rausgeschmissen ?

Bzw hört sich so an als ist se dir derNershofer beim werfen gebrochen.... ?


Habe auch eine in 2,75lbs 12ft bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Stecken !



Ich habe mal gemeint gelesen zu haben das die Greys Prodigy... hmm weiß nich mehr welche.... den gleichen Blank haben soll wie die Outkast.


----------



## derNershofer (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

Ja mir ist sie beim werfen gebrochen (13ft 3,5lbs) 78gr grippa
Als die Rute voll aufgeladen war flog das blei und ein stück der Rute weg


----------



## Schleie! (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

Dann Tippe ich aber mal auf irgendeinen Materialfehler, oder es war irgendein kleiner Bruch/Riss in der Rute. Weil mit 3,5lbs und 78g bekommste die Rute nicht aufgeladen, da kannste schon locker 100-110g ranhängen, um sie aufladen zu können, aber mit 78g is die noch lange ned aufgeladen.


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

Ich frage mich gerade für was man eine 3,5lbs Outkast kauft um dann mit 78g Bleien zu fischen..... das versteh ich beigott nicht....

Ich fisch mit meiner 2,7lbs meist 85g Bleie oft auch mit PVA aber dann nur kleine Säcke.

*

Das war auf jeden Fall ein Material Fehler !!!*


----------



## David Kanal (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

Mahlzeit 

habe auch 2 Chub Outkast in gebrauch 3lbs,kann nichts schlechtes über die Rute sagen ,Top Aktion ,schöner Blank ,also in der Preisklasse ne Top Rute #h


Denke auch das es ein Material Fehler war ,oder Transportschaden


----------



## allroundangler1. (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

Ja, deswegen werde ich sie auch nicht verkaufen... 
Da man so viel gutes über die Rute berichtet denke ich, das sie nicht schlecht ist :vik:
Außerdem ist die Garantie eh noch da...

mfg Moritz


----------



## Shortys (12. September 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

hi
ich wollte mir die tage die chub outcast 50 in 3 lbs holen.
fisch einer von euch mit dieser rute wie sind eure erfahrungen?
befische meist kleine seen und angel meistens so in 40 bis 70 m entfernung.da man diese rute bei dem shop nur in 3 lbs bestellen kann wollte ich frage ob sie im drill trotzdem spass macht oder eher wie ein harter stock ist?
mfg
maurice


----------



## Knigge007 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

Hi Shorty,

für die Entfernung brauchst du nicht extra ~30€ mehr bezahlen und die Outkast 50 kaufen, das wär Quatsch, da reicht ne ganz normale 3lbs Outkast für 84€ !

Ich habe das normale 12ft 2,75 und das 3lbs Modell, mit denen kannst auf jeden Fall 70-80m werfen, Rest is Wurftechnik.


----------



## Shortys (12. September 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

ok 
werd ich ma schauen ob ich die normale bei kl finde oder halt wo anderes.angel meist sowieso nur mit blei bis 70 gramm selten mehr.
mfg
maurice


----------



## Knigge007 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

Wenn du nur bis 70g fischst und die Fische meist NICHT von Hindernissen fernhalten musst brauchst auch keine 3lbs Outkast, das ja fast schon übertrieben ! 

Ich werf mit meiner 2,75 Outkast mit nem 80g Blei samt kleinem PVA Bag ~40m (bin da bissle vorsichtig würd bestimmt noch weiter gehen), ohne PVA kannst mit der 2,75lbs mit einem 80g eigentlich Volle Kanne durchziehen.

Gruß


----------



## Shortys (13. September 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

morgen
ja ich wollte mir die in 3 lbs holen weil KL angelsport die irgendwie nur iun 3 lbs da hat und dort steht das sie im drill trotzdem weich ist und eher an eine 2,75 errinnern würde.
mfg
maurice


----------



## Knigge007 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

Wo steht das... muss selber schauen zudem ist KL einer der größten Shops der ht doch nicht nur ne 3lbs da.



Hier schau mal.... alle Modelle am Start - http://www.carpfishing.de/product_i...rp-Rod.html&XTCsid=au2n3eo45dohgbkqa1emv5dop1


Und was du da schreibst kann ich nirgends lesen, aber egal musst du selbst wissen, ein Fehler ists nicht sich die 3lbs zu kaufen.


----------



## Shortys (13. September 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

hi
ok danke


----------



## Besorger (13. September 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

die chub snooper hält sogar beim 1,80m waller  in 3lbs


----------



## Carp_fisher (13. September 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

Hi 

hat  jemand schon mal die Chub(greys) Garantie für Ruten in Anspruch genommen??

Gruss CF


----------



## CarpDream (13. September 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

Für die Preisklasse kann ich dir was besseres anbieten. 

Ultimate Platium 

Würde dir gerne ein Link dazugeben leider gibt es die nicht merh so oft im inet. 

Vllt bei deinem örtlichen Fachhändler?.. 

Mir gefählt der Blank deutlich besser wie der von chub. MIR du hast ja vllt ne andere meinung ;-) 

Achja, ich persönlich fische 2 Bionic von Ultimate 3lbs. wenn es den umständen natürlich entspricht. 

Ich kann dir nur sagen die neueren Ultimate Blanks sind meiner meinung nach keine Ultimate ruten. da steht vllt ultimate drauf aber du denkst du hast ne hochwertige shimano in der hand kein witz! Meiner Meinung nach konkurierbar mit FBS von century ! definitv!


----------



## Knigge007 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*



Carp_fisher schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> hat  jemand schon mal die Chub(greys) Garantie für Ruten in Anspruch genommen??
> 
> Gruss CF




Ne wieso ?


Man liest da aber oft nix gutes....



@CarpDream was meinst mit "Blank gefällt mir deutlich besser" ?


----------



## Carp_fisher (14. September 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

JA genau deswegen!!!


----------



## Knigge007 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

Kostet bei Chub/Greys halt meist 35€....


Wenn ich dir nen Tip geben darf.... solltest noch bissle Geld behind haben kauf dir anstatt der Chub Outkast lieber ne Greys Prodigy SX - http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/Greys-Prodigy-SX-Karpfenruten_95.html?refID=1


Ich durfte gestern damit ein paar mal auswerfen und sogar noch nen 15 Pfünder drillen:k, ich würd meine 2 Outkasts am liebsten Instant gegen 2 dieser Greys austauschen, vorallem weil sich die Greys im Drill viel geiler biegen, auch bei nich so großen Fischen !


Jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt was ich übern Winter kaufen werde, die Outkasts sind ja schnell verkauft.


Aber is halt wieder so ne SACHE, nur weil mir was gefällt heisst das noch lange nicht das es bei anderen auch so ist.......


----------



## Shortys (14. September 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

hi
hab mich ma mit der  Greys Prodigy SX bisschen mehr beschäftigt im inet geguckt man hört nur gutes drüber und der preis ist eigentlich auch optimal.ich guck ma bis nächsten monat welche ich mir zu legen werde.
danke
mfg
maurice


----------



## TJ. (15. September 2010)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

@Knigge das die qutcast etwas Härter ausfallen ist ja eigentlich bekannt.


Dann so wenig mehr ist es im grunde genommen ja auch nicht man muss es imer in relation sehn 2 Prodigy sx kosten soviel wie 3 Outcast + noch etwas Tackle dazu.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## allroundangler96 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Chub Outcast*

die rute ist sehr gut hab sie selber und fische darauf die shimano big baitrunner lc echt ne gute combo so. die rute wirkt sehr robust die aktion ist ein perfekter kompromiss zwischen parabolisch und spitzenaktion so hat man vorteile im drill und wurf. hatte davor mehrere ruten von fox die sind mir aber zu schlecht georden ich greife jetzt nurnoch auf produkte von chub und shimano aus


----------

